# tendon transfers



## scooter1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am confused.   
Patient has a laceration involving the extensor digitorum communis tendon to the index and the extensor digiti proprius tendon.  and a laceration of the extensor carpi radialis brevis tendon. 
He did a repair of ECRB laceration, which I chose 26418.

My question is about the tendon transfers. He did a tendon transfer of the EDC to EDC2 transfer and and EIP to EDC3 transfer.  This has always confused me.  Can anyone help
me?


----------



## Laxwido (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Morning! 
Can you give me a bit more info?  Where is the laceration?  Hand vs. finger?


----------



## scooter1 (Feb 14, 2012)

tendon transfers are the hand.
Report reads:
attention was turned to the fourth compartment tendons. Tendons were found. repair was attempted, however, the tendons were very, very tight. Decision was made to do a tendon
transfer. Small incision through the EDC to the long tendon. Tendons were passed throught the hole in the tendons. Using standard techniques and a Pulvertafttype weave, a side-to-side repair was performed of the EDC to the long, and the EIP of the long. 
Appropropriate tensioning was performed with the wrist in slight extension and the index finger and long finger in full extension. An interrupted suture was used to perform the repair.


----------



## Laxwido (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok. Not sure I agree with 26418, as that is for a repair in the finger.  I would think 26410 for the ECRB repair.
Now the repairs/transfers.
My thought is 26480 for the transfer of EDC long to EIP long.

Anyone else have a thought?


----------



## maryanneheath (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with the 26480 for the tendon transfer, my surgeon uses it for EDC and also for "side to side" transfers


----------



## scooter1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate the help


----------

